
The One Wheel Micro-Cycle - flippyhead
http://rynomotors2.wordpress.com/
======
JoeAltmaier
Is its top speed really the snails pace shown in the video? For heaven's sake,
why not ride a bike?

------
signalsignal
It only goes 20 mph?

------
flippyhead
I know seems so slow

